# Pink Peacock losing weight



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi All - I have a Pink Peacock for 1 1/2 years, He is aprox 5 inches long (one of the bigger fish in the tank). He is in 125 Gal tank with Malawi's and Tang's. PH 8.2, Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates .5. Temp 79 degrees. He is acting normal (possibly moving his mouth more than usual) and he is eating.

My problem is he is losing weight, color is dull and his gills seem transparent but very inflamed (almost a reddish purple below skin). His fins are not nipped or frayed and he is not chased with lights on or off. Water changes are done 40% 2x a week. I always add De Chlor, as well as some stress zyme, stress coat, Epsom salt and Aquarium salt.

They are all fed, peas once a week, flakes and pellets all other days. Any thoughts, suggestions? Part of me is thinking an internal parasite but is it possible that only 1 fish gets sick? I have a hospital tank I could set up and move him but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know what I would give him. :-?


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok...only thing I can come up with is Gill Flukes...trying prazipro...Wish me luck! Wpnt hurt anyone.... could cure Pinky!! 
Please any suggestions welcome...


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have a picture of your pink peacock?


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope this works... Here is a picture...


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Gave the tank Prazipro Thurs. Sunday poor Pinky was laying on/across the intake filter. I moved him into a breeders net. He seems very content and is not trying to escape. He continues to eat as long as food is directly in his face. Did a 50% water change Monday and gave tank Prazipro again. Yesterday at feeding time Pinky seemed to get excited when other fish were being fed and he ate on his own in the net (First possible sign of improvement!). I attempted to get some type of medicated Fish food today which Pet Smart did not have but while in the store I was reading medicine boxes and came across Wasting disease.... Anyone have any experience with wasting disease??I have a hospital tank I can set up but I m unsure if the entire tank should be treated as this did not happen overnight?
Any input would be greatly appreciated as I'm just not sure how to proceed.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasting disease is a fairly general term. The symptoms can be the result of a bacterial infection, parasites or mycobacteria (fish TB).
So, it's a bit of a crapshoot as to what your fish is suffering from. I would continue with the praziquantel, hopefully you're dealing with either flukes or some other parasite, both of which should be unable to grow or multiply while you're treating.
If you can't locate medicated food (recommend Jungle Anti-Parasite), you can feed pellets soaked in garlic juice.
The other possibility is a bacterial infection. If things don't improve much, or the fish's condition worsens over the next 10-12 days, you may need to switch meds. Let us know how things progress.


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

GTZ - Thanks for responding. 
Pinky didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eat for 2 nights and my OB Peacock's gills appear slightly protruded and off in color (harder to tell with the coloring). Did a 50% water change and dosed the entire tank with API General Cure (250 mg Metronidazole and 75 mg Praziquantel). It states wait 48 hours and dose again. 
Pinky passed away this morning. Need to make sure no others are lost.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.
Keep an eye on water parameters while medicating. Hopefully there aren't any future outbreaks.


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

This loss hurt.... he was one of my original fish who survived through a lot!!! Came home yesterday and my PH was lower than usual...glad you told me to check. Treating tank again tonight and hopefully I will not post for a while!!!


----------

